# Hand Tools



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

*My Stanley - Bailey No. 4 restoration*

My very first woodworking hand tool was this Stanley - Bailey No. 4. I bought it from Craigslist for $10.00.

It's about 50 years old, I bought it from the 45 year old son of the man who had passed on and left it to him. He was not a woodworker.

I subsequently bought all 6 of his Henry Disston saws for $30.00 which I will showcase in a future blog entry.

The first picture shows the condition of the plane when I bought it. The subsequent pics show the restored plane from a few different angles.

The 7th and 8th pics show the most recent upgrade, a Rob Cosman - IBC blade and chipbreaker set. I had to file the mouth out to accommodate these.

The last pic shows the results after fine tuning the entire plane, including flattening the sole on a granite reference slab, filing and flattening all the internals ( frog mating surfaces, etc. ) and sharpening with graduated 3M optical lapping papers starting at 8,000 grit and finishing with 50,000 grit. The shaving is .0005.

Just goes to show you don't have to spend $450.00 on plane to get good results.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sigung said:


> *My Stanley - Bailey No. 4 restoration*
> 
> My very first woodworking hand tool was this Stanley - Bailey No. 4. I bought it from Craigslist for $10.00.
> 
> ...


Excellent restoration! You really got lucky with the handsaws too.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *My Stanley - Bailey No. 4 restoration*
> 
> My very first woodworking hand tool was this Stanley - Bailey No. 4. I bought it from Craigslist for $10.00.
> 
> ...


Looks great, is the tote new?


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My Stanley - Bailey No. 4 restoration*
> 
> My very first woodworking hand tool was this Stanley - Bailey No. 4. I bought it from Craigslist for $10.00.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stefang. I did get lucky with the saws. Wait until you see them!!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My Stanley - Bailey No. 4 restoration*
> 
> My very first woodworking hand tool was this Stanley - Bailey No. 4. I bought it from Craigslist for $10.00.
> 
> ...


Shane, all parts are original, I sandblasted everything including the wood parts. I should point out that the reason the tote looks so different from the original picture is that the sandblasting process pitted the surface, so I used wood filler to smooth things back out before applying the finish, that's why it looks so tiger stripey.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *My Stanley - Bailey No. 4 restoration*
> 
> My very first woodworking hand tool was this Stanley - Bailey No. 4. I bought it from Craigslist for $10.00.
> 
> ...


You've really done a great job at bringing new life to that old plane.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *My Stanley - Bailey No. 4 restoration*
> 
> My very first woodworking hand tool was this Stanley - Bailey No. 4. I bought it from Craigslist for $10.00.
> 
> ...


Thanks Woodbridge. I know our Canadian neighbors to be amazing woodworkers, so the compliment has gravitas for me.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

*My Stanley - Bailey No. 8*

An Ebay Score 24" long, 8 lbs, 10 oz


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sigung said:


> *My Stanley - Bailey No. 8*
> 
> An Ebay Score 24" long, 8 lbs, 10 oz


That's a beaut!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

*Good Cheap Scrub Plane*

My niece gave me this inexpensive Stanley contractor's plane for Christmas a couple of years ago.

By that time I was already well on my way to becoming a "plane snob" and was really into buying old Stanley Bailey planes, restoring them, and then giving them the Hock or IBC plane blade upgrade, and then tuning them to within an inch of their life, so this just sat on my sandblaster for two years unused and unloved.

Today, after trying to flatten a badly cupped board for over and hour and winding up with basically scrap wood, I turned to YouTube for some research and decided that I badly needed a scrub plane for such operations.

A little rounding of the corners on the bench grinder and then 30 minutes or so with the diamond stones put a razor sharp 30 degree bevel on the blade.

Honestly, I could not believe it, this thing is like the terminator now. I was able to flatten another similar piece of wood in 10 minutes. This is now one of my most treasured tools.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Good Cheap Scrub Plane*
> 
> My niece gave me this inexpensive Stanley contractor's plane for Christmas a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


Silk purse and all that … every tool can find a place.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

*Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*

If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.










You can get some threaded rod at the hardware store for very little, add a couple of nuts and bolts, and you're there for a lot less money. If you want to get the Acme threaded rod, you can get a 3 foot length of 3/4" here for $16.95










ADDENDUM: Well there seems to be a serious "gotcha" with this idea. If you use allthread from the hardware store, no problem, but if you want to actually tap the handles to match Acme thread, the cheapest tap you will find is $96.00

ADDENDUM 2: There is hope after all, several enterprising souls have described in detail how to make your own Acme Tap!


----------



## Arcola60 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...


I have those hand wheels from Grizzly in my favorites. I am thinking the same thing as you see it. I have not checked out the cost of Acme threaded rod and nuts. For the amount of torque for a vise, I think UNC threaded rod will work just fine.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...





> I have those hand wheels from Grizzly in my favorites. I am thinking the same thing as you see it. I have not checked out the cost of Acme threaded rod and nuts. For the amount of torque for a vise, I think UNC threaded rod will work just fine.
> 
> Ellery Becnel
> 
> - Arcola60


I made a very rudimentary Moxon vise awhile back, but at the time I didn't know about these inexpensive hand wheels so I made mine out of wood. Problem with the wood is that it doesn't have that great flywheel effect that a heavy cast iron wheel does, so it's really slow to tighten. As far as the Acme threaded rod goes, that stuff is fairly expensive, but not too bad, here's a" link for a three foot length of 3/4 for $16.99. The allthread I got from Ace has been plenty strong enough for all of my needs so far.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...


I made wooden wheels for mine as well and I REALLY wish I had used ACME instead of all thread from the big box (way too slow for me). So I installed a hex nut on the center of my wheel so I can use my 18 volt DeWalt to spin em!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...





> I made wooden wheels for mine as well and I REALLY wish I had used ACME instead of all thread from the big box (way too slow for me). So I installed a hex nut on the center of my wheel so I can use my 18 volt DeWalt to spin em!
> 
> - gfadvm


I know Andy, I think maybe $70.00 for the wheels, Acme threaded rod, and nuts and that's pretty darn cheap. BTW, how's that project coming?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...


Jerry, The 'experimental project is done but I decided to add an "accessory" and now I need to finish it before I post the project. Probably post it Monday.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...


You are right Jerry it can be done at a much lower cost .
I use weight lifting plates for the wheel and make a plywood hub to house the nut and have used this on all my vise and also use 3/4" acme rod .
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/116121
8 "plate cost me $9.99 Can.

Klaus


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...


And don't forget cheap C clamps as a source of both acme threaded rod and nuts…. Cheap!
http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/40173


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...


A moxon vise is high on my list of shop projects. I have a fairly substantial job coming up. Six redwood benches with arms and back. This is going to severely test my shop space.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...


Thnx for your info Jerry. I'd like to change out the wheels on my '50's Craftsman t.s. one o these days. I'll keep this in mind for sure.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...





> You are right Jerry it can be done at a much lower cost .
> I use weight lifting plates for the wheel and make a plywood hub to house the nut and have used this on all my vise and also use 3/4" acme rod .
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/116121
> 8 "plate cost me $9.99 Can.
> ...


Klaus that is just so darned clever I can't believe it. Nice looking bench!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...





> And don t forget cheap C clamps as a source of both acme threaded rod and nuts…. Cheap!
> http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/40173
> 
> - shipwright


Oh wow Paul, that is great information. I've been trying to get through the wealth of stuff you have in your profile, but I'd not seen this yet. Thanks very much for the tip!


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...


Another source for screws would be junk yard scissor jacks. Last time I was there they just gave me the jack when I asked how much. It will take a bit of work to extract the screw but you can't beat the price.
Jim


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...





> Another source for screws would be junk yard scissor jacks. Last time I was there they just gave me the jack when I asked how much. It will take a bit of work to extract the screw but you can t beat the price.
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


That is a GREAT idea. Thanks!


----------



## ToolmanTaylor (May 23, 2015)

Sigung said:


> *Want nice Moxon vise hardware on the cheap?*
> 
> If you've ever gazed longingly at Benchcrafted's Moxon vise hardware kit for $149.00, get a load of this, Grizzly sells really nice cast iron hand wheels for as little as $10.95.
> 
> ...


Here is a cheap Moxon vise hardware kit: https://taytools.com/products/moxon-vise-hardware-kit-with-2-each-8-inch-x-3-4-10-threaded-rods-not-acme-threads-2-each-4-1-2-inch-cast-knobs-and-4-each-3-4-inch-nuts-and-washers


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

*An Amazing Donation from my New Friend Earnie Searing*

Earnie saw my recent post about inheriting a vintage South Bend engine lathe. He's a machinest with a lifetime of experience. He contacted me through a PM here at LJ's and offered to bring me tools from his shop and to help me understand the new to me engine lathe.

Earnie spent most of the day here today giving me invaluable instruction and the benefit of his experience.

He also gave me all of the tools and manuals you see in the picture below.










My hat's off to you Earnie, thank so much for your help and the great tools!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Sigung said:


> *An Amazing Donation from my New Friend Earnie Searing*
> 
> Earnie saw my recent post about inheriting a vintage South Bend engine lathe. He's a machinest with a lifetime of experience. He contacted me through a PM here at LJ's and offered to bring me tools from his shop and to help me understand the new to me engine lathe.
> 
> ...


That must of been a heaven sent experience to have someone come over and explain the lathe. The tools and the manuals are a great thing to have. Good for you and I agree hats off to Earnie for his generous help.
Now I hope you remember everything he told you.


----------

